# Taylor Swift & Selena Gomez - Backstage Wallpaper (x1)



## Devilfish (14 Okt. 2020)

Taylena at 2016 Grammys 



​


----------



## Haribo1978 (15 Okt. 2020)

Danke für die beiden!


----------



## Punisher (15 Okt. 2020)

super
danke dafür


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2020)

Auf jeden Fall für heute mein Hintergrundbild! Top die beiden!  :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2020)

Klasse Walli  gut gemacht :thumbup:


----------

